# Congrats ASA London Pro am for record attendance!



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

1536 shooter at the Kentucky Pro/Am. New ASA record !!!


Team shoot on Friday was packed. Looks like ASA doing allot right during a tough economy in drawing so many archers.

With forecasted rains this is an impressive turnout. 

DB


----------



## Bowhunter163 (Sep 25, 2012)

I didn't expect that many with the forecast . But it was packed . I had a blast . Shot in my first team shoot and won . And then got 10th in my second pro am . I was bummed with my second round performance but maybe ill do better next time .


----------



## Luv2shoot3D (Feb 4, 2013)

It was a lot of fun and a good shoot down


----------



## Crow Terminator (Jan 21, 2003)

Hey D.B. -- Were you at the shoot? I saw somebody riding in the back of a truck to the far ranges that I thought looked like you but wasn't sure if you were up to making a shoot just yet. If you were there I feel bad for not running you down and saying hello. 

There were a lot of registered shooters but I know I didn't see them all. It didn't seem like anymore folks than normal though unless there was another parking area with a couple of ranges closer to it than where we were (at the power lines).


----------



## woodyw333 (Feb 9, 2010)

I had a great time!! My Team won W range Team Shoot! Both my g/f and I wish we shot better the rest of the time.. Also have the rain to blame for the last 5 targets.. I shot Open C and the rain was coming down pretty hard.. Could barely see the targets through a wet, foggy clearifer.. Had a good time over all!!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Crow Terminator said:


> Hey D.B. -- Were you at the shoot? I saw somebody riding in the back of a truck to the far ranges that I thought looked like you but wasn't sure if you were up to making a shoot just yet. If you were there I feel bad for not running you down and saying hello.
> 
> There were a lot of registered shooters but I know I didn't see them all. It didn't seem like anymore folks than normal though unless there was another parking area with a couple of ranges closer to it than where we were (at the power lines).


Not me and I most likely wont be back shooting this year.
DB


----------



## dcaudle1 (Jan 30, 2011)

London was a great shoot and it was nice to see the record turn out! Great job as always ASA!


----------



## rocket80 (May 29, 2008)

There was a ton of people there


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

Mike and the ASA crew done a great job handling the high number of shooters. We had a great time this weekend and shot a great course.


----------



## tater tot (Apr 24, 2010)

Bowhunter163 said:


> I didn't expect that many with the forecast . But it was packed . I had a blast . Shot in my first team shoot and won . And then got 10th in my second pro am . I was bummed with my second round performance but maybe ill do better next time .


Michael? Is that you


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

Good shoot as always, it was packed for sure, great to see so many young shooters as well.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Great turn out! I just ran down through of the classes, 100+ in many. Known 45, 144. Downside, 44 Pros.


----------



## Bowhunter163 (Sep 25, 2012)

tater tot said:


> Michael? Is that you


Sure is . Lol


----------



## Bowhunter163 (Sep 25, 2012)

rocket80 said:


> There was a ton of people there


I found myself in this picture lol ... Far right of the screen in the background , teal shorts , white shirt, orange hat . My wife is standing next to me . Crazy .


----------



## Luv2shoot3D (Feb 4, 2013)

I shot K45, all targets on Sat., don't think our range was as packed as the classes on the power line! Was a great shoot, my wife and I had a great time. Will be back next year!!


----------



## jimb (Feb 17, 2003)

I enjoyed the shootdowns today. A few old names like Connie Calloway and Allen Conner winning. Young man from WV made his first shootdown today, young Mr. Ayersman. Allen did put on a show with his New Breed, 3 12's in a row to start the shootdown.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

seems like the ladies classes are growing as well. i suspect the realignment of the classes has something to do with that.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

i really am surprised at the turnout, not because of the weather, but because the simms range is the worst one on the pro am tour, and the powerline climb is a killer.  the folks using trucks to get to their range on the powerline is becoming crazy. the dust being kicked up on saturday by the trucks was bad for those on ranges g and h. 

i can understand the need for transportation for people with disabilities, especially some of the older shooters. but imho, if you are in such poor shape that you can't handle the hills then maybe you're in the wrong sport...you might want to look into lawn bowling or gin rummy. there were more trucks on the powerline on sunday than there were in wal-mart's parking lot. :wink:


----------



## gklr (Nov 1, 2003)

Tractor and wagon shuttle service would be great at these events.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

gklr said:


> Tractor and wagon shuttle service would be great at these events.


:thumbs_up


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

Just added them up DB 1504


----------



## Crow Terminator (Jan 21, 2003)

Must have been a heckuva lot more folks on that end of the Powerline than what we were on. LOL. Here's the view from my camera:


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

That pic was prolly taken when the range officials were holding people off the range. Allowing others to finish up

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

cenochs said:


> Just added them up DB 1504


My numbers came from official ASA Rep. Some may have paid but didnt show up. Maybe some shot a fun round. LOL

DB


----------



## RSTV (Aug 16, 2012)

Yeah , we had a one hour delay on G-range for open c sat afternoon. Rain started hard at 6pm or so. Had to take my lens out for last 5 targets as well. Got one 5 during that stretch and two 8s. Im blamin the rain! LOL


----------



## woodyw333 (Feb 9, 2010)

carlosii said:


> i really am surprised at the turnout, not because of the weather, but because the simms range is the worst one on the pro am tour, and the powerline climb is a killer. the folks using trucks to get to their range on the powerline is becoming crazy. the dust being kicked up on saturday by the trucks was bad for those on ranges g and h.
> 
> i can understand the need for transportation for people with disabilities, especially some of the older shooters. but imho, if you are in such poor shape that you can't handle the hills then maybe you're in the wrong sport...you might want to look into lawn bowling or gin rummy. there were more trucks on the powerline on sunday than there were in wal-mart's parking lot. :wink:


If you think it was bad on G and H, you should have been on I and J when they were leaving.. I shot H range when they came up and it wasnt too bad, then went to watch my g/f shoot on H range.. By the time they had all gone through my bow was brown, my eyes were red and we were all covered in dust!! I agree that a couple of shuttles should be in order from now on.. Limited dust kicking up...


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

RSTV said:


> Yeah , we had a one hour delay on G-range for open c sat afternoon. Rain started hard at 6pm or so. Had to take my lens out for last 5 targets as well. Got one 5 during that stretch and two 8s. Im blamin the rain! LOL


the delay came about, i think, because we were shooting six person groups in the senior master class and maybe in some others. if they add more ranges at metro as is being rumored that should help cure that problem.


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

Great attendance but this place has run its course. It is not designed for that many archers or a archery event. This event is only 2.5 hours from my house but it needs moved. The practice area and Simms are a joke you can't even see the targets and the power line speaks for itself...I hate to see the one closest for me moved but it needs to..


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

cenochs said:


> Great attendance but this place has run its course. It is not designed for that many archers or a archery event. This event is only 2.5 hours from my house but it needs moved. The practice area and Simms are a joke you can't even see the targets and the power line speaks for itself...I hate to see the one closest for me moved but it needs to..


i wouldn't hold my breath if i were you. i overhead the local chamber of commerce guy telling someone that this was year two in a five year contract...i'll be an old man before they can get this relocated...like the town and the people though. everyone was very friendly and helpful.


----------



## bsharkey (Apr 27, 2009)

shot me first ASA in London KY this past weekend and i will say i had a great time. momma and i loved it. i don't think i will ever shoot IBO again Looking forward to shooting more ASA in the future.
momma did well she shot Womens open A for the first time and placed 6th.
i shot open B had a bad Saturday and an ok sunday but still had a great time.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

I've listened to complaints about the Simms range for years as well as the 3D practice range. It seems there is physically space to push the Simms ranges and the power line ranges just 7 or 8 more yards back into the woods.

I've never shot the Simms range in London and I generally like shooting the Simms range.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Kstigall said:


> I've listened to complaints about the Simms range for years as well as the 3D practice range. It seems there is physically space to push the Simms ranges and the power line ranges just 7 or 8 more yards back into the woods.
> 
> I've never shot the Simms range in London and I generally like shooting the Simms range.


i think the problem with the simms is more the fact that the woods there is so overgrown which makes it hard for light to even penetrate...but that's just mho. i don't think moving the stakes into the woods would help much.


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

carlosii said:


> i think the problem with the simms is more the fact that the woods there is so overgrown which makes it hard for light to even penetrate...but that's just mho. i don't think moving the stakes into the woods would help much.


Actually, shooting from light into the dark is much worse, wind is a factor as well. Practice range is bad as well, better to shoot in the woods but then the distances are too short. If you've noticed on the practice range, targets are up against a barb wire fence, I've always wondered if that was the property line.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

i noticed that barb wire fence and wondered the same thing myself.


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

cenochs said:


> Great attendance but this place has run its course. It is not designed for that many archers or a archery event. This event is only 2.5 hours from my house but it needs moved. The practice area and Simms are a joke you can't even see the targets and the power line speaks for itself...I hate to see the one closest for me moved but it needs to..




I couldnt agree more. And the above post about 44 pros in the known 45 class is stupid. i thought that you couldnt drop down classes


----------



## wrevans (Dec 13, 2012)

ridgehunter70 said:


> I couldnt agree more. And the above post about 44 pros in the known 45 class is stupid. i thought that you couldnt drop down classes


I think he was saying that there were only 44 in the Pro Class.


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

wrevans said:


> I think he was saying that there were only 44 in the Pro Class.




oh, ok im sorry i misunderstood him.


----------

